# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Pjese nga ditari qe s'mbaj - II

## Henri

*Sokoli
(3/28/02 7:17:58 pm)
 Pjese nga ditari qe s'mbaj*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Para ca ditesh me dolen lote.
Kisha shume kóhe pa u perlotur.

Nje plak rreth te 70-ve qe shtynte trotuarit nje karroce supermarketi plot artikuj ushqimore.Pas i vinte plaka me nje shami te bardhe ne koke.I dallova lehte qe ishin shqiptare.
Plaku nuk merrej vesh ne shtynte karrocen a mbahej pas saj.Ashtu i kerrusur shtynte karrocen trotuarit pa njerez te nje qyteti te vogel ne Michigan.Me siguri qe nuk kishin mundesi te shkonin me makine per te psonisur.Mbase i biri e kish marre makinen per te shkuar ne pune.Kush e di...Pastaj,ja ku eshte supermarketi 1 milje.I ben mire kjo shetitje e mengjezore.

Kisha shume pa u perlotur.
Para ca ditesh me dolen lote.

----------


## Henri

*Lulka  
(3/28/02 7:52:36 pm)
Pjese nga ditari qe s'mbaj*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nje jete e tere e kombit tim e zhuritur mbi copa guresh; shtresa e mesiperme perzjere me djerset e dheut dhe lotet e nuseve qe ne çastet e ikjeve te tyre kane vetem nje lutje ne mendjet e mpira - te munden te lene te gjitha pas, shamite e zeza te gjysheve qe kane qene aty qe kur kane hapur syte,
gjuheshpatesine e komshijeve qe llapat e vesheve i kane me te harkuara se satelitet, Linën gungaçe qe kercen pupthi per te shkundur egzaltimin qe ia ze frymen me rende se pesha e gunges qe i ka syrgjynosur "fatin". Po shikoja nje kasete dasme ne Rroskovec mbreme.

Nënë moj që më dhe gjinë
moj nëna ime/
Vallë a do ma shóhësh synë
moj nena ime.

-Nuset ka lezet kur qajne - thote halla e madhe (pse, kur qava une, nuk me dhembi shpirti?!?!) dhe vazhdon me fjalet pinca te kaloje "traditen" e nuserimit tek te tjerat.
Uf, po me bymehet nje rrudhe ne tru. Ka krijuar nje valezim si dunat e rërës me pak jodjo mavi qe i ben me gjarpëroshe.
Dhendri duket shume lozonjar; mundóhet t'i fuse ndonjehere duart nuses (18 vjeçare) dhe ajo e puth lehtaz, më shume në ajer dhe e terheq qafen e ngjalore sikur te kete cikur uje te hidhur ne vend te kripesires. Qenka marre me kurva ne Greqi - me nje kurve pas se ciles i ka mbetur edhe mendja dhe tani qe ajo eshte kthyer prape ne fshat, dhendri (i nje viti me pare)
kalon ca fundjave te molepsura epshi.
Nusja (e nje viti me pare) ka djalin tre kater muajsh dhe nuk nderr dot as rrobat ne oborr...

Dasma? Zhurme... Gota e kanaçe birre qe cakiteshin per dolli sa here kameramani u drejtonte lenten e kameres... Gjashtembedhjetevjeçarë me kanotjere ADIDAS (TM) duke dredhur duhanin e kercyer Charleston.

Kam nje duf qe s'po e pjell dot sot.. do me duhet ndonje Caesarian Section

----------


## Henri

*Sokoli
Gjithe fjalet qe kam then sot.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 E diele, 14mars.
Vdiqa per gjume. Mire, mire se do shkoj ne pune, vetem lerme dhe 2 minuta gjume...Eeeeerdha!Polici,ku i ke syte...po mendjen?Shpetoi gjoba per qime pjeshke.Good morning.Today i'm goona train U sir.U r going 2 b the best bussboy in Michigan.(Sot vertet i kam bere traning nje amerikani me afer te 50-ve se te 40-ve).Shit 2 much plates dude.Alo,mos ma anullo bileten se do vij dhe une ne koncert.Me fut nje te qethur se nuk shkoj dot keshtu.Eeee do le dhe pak mjeker se ka lezet.Ejani se vajti vone.Sa e re duket Eli Fara.Pis milet!ë?Sa e mire kjo me fustan te zi.ë?Po kte pulpederren kush e punon?.Ca tha,ça tha?Fotot ne Albasoul.com?Ismail Kadare,Dritero Agolli?No don't take my coffee sir.How am i gonna stay awake lol.Do bejme ptape party ne Nentor te 1992?Sa Nentor ta dime!?Prape pa cigare!Me jep nje.Naten!Hirsilnjte qenkan shuar.

----------


## Henri

*all the flowers  
(4/19/02 3:54:29 pm)*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 me verte qe te vjen gjynah per pleqte e shkrete... sa here qe kthehem ne shqiperi edhe shikoj thinjat qe shumóhen ne koken e time gjysheje edhe qe bien ne ate te tim gjyshi .... sa here qe shikoj rrudha te reja ... me mbushen syte me lote edhe do doja te kisha fuqine mundesine tu jepja vitet e mia te shumta ... edhe kur shikoj gjyshin qe mezi hedh hapat do doja ta ndihmoja te vishte kepucet ti kujtoja te merrte leket ... edhe kur shóh ndonje te shkrete te kerrusur i lutem asgjese te mos perfundoje ashtu ... me duket sikur te pasurit nuk perfundojne kurre ashtu te vetem ne nje dhome e guzhine edhe te bejne komshinjte te wonder nqs je akoma gjalle derisa marrin ne telefon carabinieret... sa e trsithueshme eshte vetmia edhe sa te trishtushme e te vetem te ben te ndihesh ... dhe cdo gje qe kemi nevoje eshte ngróhtesi

----------


## Sokoli

Sot...hah sot...
Vura re qe me paskan rene pretendimet  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Sokoli

Ka ca kohe qe kaloj neper nje kantier ndertimi rruges per shtepi. Ne fakt as e kam idene se cpo behet po ia kam ven vet emrin kantier. E çnuk te ze syri e veshi aty. Derrsasa te pasistemuara, copa suvaje rene pertoke, zhurma ndertimi e forma te paformuara qe po marrin forem per qef te tyre e inat te formuesit e plot e plot te tjera. Ndonje pergjegjes me kalem ne vesh e bllok ne dore qe mben sikur e ka plot me shenime, nje grup puntoresh me tutje qe pijne birra per qef te tyre. Ja dhe nje puntor tjeter pak me tutje qe sa sheh pergjegjesin ben sikur punon me shume akoma. Ne skeletet struktura pak me tutje nje babaxhan ia ka marre kenges popullore duke ngrene sanduich tere qef sikur te qe duke ngrene mish te pjekur ne dasmen e te birit. Te lumutur u dukerkan. Ne nje derrase diku nje rreze shoh nje gozhde trari gjith shkelqim ngulur vetem pak fare, aq sa mezi mbahej. U ula e mora cekicin ta ngul me mire. As vete nuk e di pse, por ajo pamja e gozhdes ngulur vetem majes ne derrase me ndolli si me magnet. Sikur me priste mua ta ngulja tamam. Ne fillim mbajta kembet e pasi u sigurova se spo shihte njeri vendosa ta ngul, thjesht per qefin e te ngulurit. Apo sqe alamet gozhde e madhe, dhe e shndritshme bile sikur qe ferkuar vete me leter zmeriluese qe te te verbonte per se largu. Gjeta nje çekiç aty prane dhe iu afrova. Ajo bente sikur sme vinte re fare e bile shtirej sikur nuk trembej nga vegla qe kisha ne dore. Ia mata pak e pastaj i dhashe nje goditje paksa te ndrojtur gozhdes se majme. Nje dhibje therese me pershkoi sakaq. Ngriva fare. I kisha rene gishtit tim tregues. Nuk po mbahesha dot me ne kembe prej dhimbjes. Truri filloi te me punoje me shpejtesi duke me peshperitur ne vesh se nje gisht i shembur pak nuk e rrezon dot nje djale dy metro si une ne ***** po aq i bente mishit. U ula pa e çare koken perdhe dhe nisa te permbledh veten ngadale.
Pastaj ndeza nje cigare mu aty siç isha e nisa te mendoj per kete hale Jete sadiste, qe iu desh te ngrinte nje kantier te tere per te me kujtuar se isha gjalle e prej mishi te vogel.
U cova ne kembe e pasi shkunda pluhurat nga pantallonat bera te vazhdoj rrugen. Pas pak hapash pashe nje gozhde tjeter te ngjashme me te paren, ngulur dhe ajo ne  te njejten menyre. Me priste veç mua ta gozhdoja. Ndryshe skish per te me zene gjumi naten e do mendoja,- Thua te ket rene ajo gozhda tani apo mbahet akoma?Ah qe se ngula...! 
U ktheva, mora çekiçin aty ku e kisha vervitur nga dhimbja pak minuta me pare e ia kercita gishtit me sa kisha ne koke ne te njejtin vend ku dhimbte aq shume. Lote kenaqsie me dolen syve. Nuk kuptoja ne ishin lote kenaqsie qe po duroja dhimbjen apo lote kenaqsie qe me ne fund kisha arritur te mposht veten ne gozhde. 
Jam i bindur qe neser a pasneser kur ta kem gishtin te lidhur ne sherim e siper do kuptoj qe gozhda ish aty per pune te saj.

Desh harrova, sot pash dhe nje kakerdhi lope. Keni pare ndonjehere kakerdhi lope?

----------


## briiigi

Shikoj rreth e rrotull neper dhome, nuk jam ne gjendje te bej asgje.....sme terheq asgje .Do doja te kisha dike me te cilin te flisja , dike qe te me degjonte , e pse jo te merrja nje perkedhelje ....
cdo gje jashte eshte e bukur ... po vjen pranera ... po ne shpirtin tim ca po vjen? keto lote qe tani si ndaloj dot zbresin  poshte pa me pyetur fare ... pa e menduar fare se nuk i dua. Tymi i cigares valvitet i shkujdesur neper dhome dhe merr forma te cuditshme ... 
pse???
pse nuk po gjej nje fije drite per tu kapur ...
sa kot zogjte atje jashte fluturojne ...dhe une e ndjej veten te mbyllur ne kafaz. dua te dal .... DUA ..DUA TE JETOJ PERSERI

----------


## Inconstant Moon

te shkoj? hmm, nuk po shkoj. Nuk dua te te them perse jo, perse...perse....eh, lere fare....fundja ikja eshte mberritje diku tjeter....pse ti rendohem tokes me hapat e mija te teperta? Nuk me vjen prane asgje, vec une rend pas... pas....eh, lere fare.....fundja rendja ime nuk ka fillim e mbarim.... eshte si shiu me barin e gjelber....valle shiu me pare lagu barin, a bari ia beri me pare qiellit me sy?! Sec dua dicka kete nate.... c'fare eshte, a e din?....jo nuk dua ta thuash....do e thuash?....eh, lere fare......nuk te degjoj dot po nuk bertite, po bertite nuk kam per te te degjuar kurrsesi......me mire me veshtro ne sy, dua.....dua....eh, lere fare.......fundja s'besoj se don ta dish!

----------


## Henri

... e kam fshire une, se nuk m'u duk me vlera meditative. Inconstant moon, asgje kundrejt mesazhit tend te dyte, thjesht u dogj "i njomi" me "te thatin"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## briiigi

Pse e bera ? .. ku doja te dilja dreqi e marrte ?
Ca doja ti tregoja vetes? Si ka mundesi qe tani qe e mendoj me duket nje gje kaq idjote, nje gje pa pike interesi per mua ... nje gje qe po te me kishin thene para ca ditesh nuk do besoja se do e kisha bere ndonjehere.
e cfare fitova ? Vetem ato lohte te nxehte hidherimi , qe nuk pushonin se laguri faqet. Ato lote qe me pas do lene gjurmet e tyre ne kujtimet e mia ... 
sa bosh qe ndihem ...  sa e humbur ne ndjenjat e mia, aq sa nuk arrij me te llogjikoj per cfare bej...ku dreqin kam humbur ?
shpresoj qe ky moment te mos me lere shume shenja , gervishtje ne shpirtin tim...kam nevoje per nje drite shprese ...po ku ta gjej?
po vazhdoj te kerkoj ...

----------


## sweety79

Bosh bosh sa bosh qe ndihem sot...............edhe pse sforcohem....prape jam bosh.Sot nuk mundem ti jap dicka dikujt ....por sot nuk dua edhe te marre.Mbase nuk i urrej edhe aq shume ditet si kjo.....

----------


## Sokoli

-Une te laj pjata?!?!Jo me fal po nuk te zevendesoj dot.
-S'kam ke gjej, te lutem ashtu e kam hallin.
-Jo te thashe, kam nje provim perfundimtar neser.
Ai heshti dhe diç mermeriti me vete.
-Po si do ja besh?
-Hiç do vij ne pune, s'kam c'bej.
-Po ç'hall ke?Do shkosh prape ne emigration per dokumentat?
50 vjecari u shkreh ne lote.
-Me ka vdek vellai.
Shpirti me ra ne gjunje e nuk u ndjeva me njeri por nje grumbull i madh mizash qe pickonin njera-tjeteren. 
Do e ndiqte varrimin me telefon... S'kish dokumenta te shkonte te shihte te vellane per here te fundit. Ahhh!
Sot jam dishwasher...


Kamarjerja lozonjare prape me kapi te ngarkuar me pjata e nisi te me nduke te ndenjurat duke perfituar nga qe s'levizja dot. Po shpejt u terhoq kur e pa qe s'qeshja si here tjeter.


Rruges per shtepi pashe nje Corvete te verdhe parkuar para nje kishe katolike.
Thua te ket filluar te trembet elita prej vetes? Apo i kan rritur rrogat prifterinjve!

Sot jam dishwasher...

----------


## briiigi

Para me pak se 3 muajsh ishe ne jeten time ... Sa gabim isha kesaj here ...
shkruaja ne copa letre emrin tend, apo mendime te lumtura mbi ne ... sa gabim isha kesaj here ...

mendoja se ti ishe gjithcka  :buzeqeshje:  ... ishe?? Me duket se jo ... U ktheve ne qenien perfekte ... por perfekte ne ate qe une urreja ... 
Dhe une qe bera gjera te pa imagjinueshme ...per cfare???
Sa gabim ...

E si mundet te mos i mendoj ato netet buze detit ?Nata na vidhte intimitetin ndersa valet shkumezonin me inat ... Po domosdo ...dicka e dinin 
hehhh sa ironik fati ... athere kur iu vura cdo ideali tim kundra per te te patur ...ndersa tani nuk dua as te te degjoj ...

te respektoj, por ama nuk dua te te shoh me ne jeten time ... nuk dua as te te degjoj me zerin ....
OVER!!!
JA ARRITE QELLIMIT ...
perseri sjam ne gjendje te besoj tek njeri ... bere ate te cilen une kisha frike se do te ndodhte ...

OVER!!! 
Isha shume gabim kesaj here!

briiigi

----------


## nimf

o briigi,
a nuk je e lumtur qe per ca kohe njohe nje njeri perfekt?
a nuk je e lumtur qe qofte edhe per pak mendove se nje tjeter eshte gjithcka per ty - kur cdo dite monotone duket si nje varr.
a nuk je e lumtur qe i harrove idealet per ca kohe, edhe fluturove me rrjedhen e jetes.

si nuk mund te jesh e lumtur kur mendon qe dikur ke qene e lumtur, dikur ke qene e kenaqur.  jo si tani qe eshte veshtire te jesh easily amused.

----------


## Estella

O Sokol,
Po me shkrive me keto mor dreq. Nuk e kisha lexuar kete pjese te forumit se me dukej si kot po sot hyra dhe e pashe me tani me duket se do e vizitoj shpesh.

Gjithe te tjerve,
Tani jam akoma ne pune por asgje nuk me behet. S'me shtyhet fare te hap ndonje dosje. Si shume prej jush edhe une, shume here nuk me shkohet ne pune. As vete se di pse.Puna qe bej me pelqen por kur ka dicka me te bukur dhe me te kendshme qe mund te bej, vari bidonat pastaj.

Henri,
Me kete te loteve i paske rene pikes. Shume prej nesh preken dhe e kuptojne edhe vete, por ndihemi te pamundur per te mposhtur lotet. S'ka rendesi se nga se na u mbushen syte.

----------


## briiigi

> _Postuar më parë nga nimf_ 
> *o briigi,
> a nuk je e lumtur qe per ca kohe njohe nje njeri perfekt?
> a nuk je e lumtur qe qofte edhe per pak mendove se nje tjeter eshte gjithcka per ty - kur cdo dite monotone duket si nje varr.
> a nuk je e lumtur qe i harrove idealet per ca kohe, edhe fluturove me rrjedhen e jetes.
> 
> si nuk mund te jesh e lumtur kur mendon qe dikur ke qene e lumtur, dikur ke qene e kenaqur.  jo si tani qe eshte veshtire te jesh easily amused.*


E keqja eshte se ai njeri ishte perfekt, deri ne momentin qe iu futa pak me ne brendesi ... 
Ai mund te vazhdoje te jete perfekt po jo per mua ...
 :buzeqeshje:  sa larg me duket tani ... nuk e di a dua te harroj , apo thjesht ... te rikthehm aty ku isha ...

briiigi

----------


## Sokoli

Nje pako makarona vendosur per arsye stivosjeje prane ca mollesh starkinga, ka kohe qe mban ere te mire.

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Nuk e di pse po pertoja te kthehesha ne shtepine time ... Jashte frynte ere dhe binte shi ... Ja edhe autobuzi i funtit iku ...
Keshtu qe bera darken per te dy ... lava dhe pjatat ... dhe keshtu qe vendsa te flija ne shtepine e tij ... E cuditshme po gjithshka ishte kaq spontane sikur te kishim nje shekull qe jetonim ne te njejten shtepi ...
Krevati ishte i vogel , po prape se prape ne dy fliheshte shume mire ... ose bisedoheshe ...
...dhe ashtu iknin oret nje nga nje ... mes nje puthje , nje perqafimi ... shtrengimi te gjate !!! Sa e cuditshme ... ishte nata e pare qe flija me njeriun qe dashuroja me shume se cdo gje ne bote dhe gjithshka u kufizua aty ... asgje me shume ... Por ajo ishte nata me e bukur e jetes time ...
Ne mengjes ... zhurma e shemtuar e ziles na zgjoi ... ora ishte 8.00 dhe duhet te shkonim te studionim ...

----------


## artur

Ne shqiptaret plot me halle!

Nje dite ne milano po ecja pa ndonje qellim te caktuar ne nje nga zonat  me zhurme ne kete qytet, ne rrugen (corso)"Buenos aires". Nga larg shoh nje burre plak me fytyren e rregjur nga dielli qe kerkonte lemoshe. Me beri me shume pershtypje sepse, sa here qe ndonje kalues i hidhte ndonje monedhe, plaku me nje levizje befasuese i kapte doren dhe donte qe t'ja perkedhelte ne shenje mirenjohje me nje veshtrim per te te ardhur keq.
  Ndalova qe ta veshtroj me gjate. Plaku vazhdonte te njejten gje, dhe njerezit qe hidhnin ndonje monedhe largoheshin te habitur gati te bezdisur nga perkedhelja e tij.
   Vendosa ti afrohesha dhe ti flisja. Kur arrita perballe tij i hodha nje monedhe dhe menjehere terhoqa doren me vrull, kjo gje e befasoi plakun e gjore qe po me shikonte ne driten e syrit dhe nuk fliste.
  -Shqiptar je ti?- e pyeta une, edhe pse isha tashme i bindur per kete.
  -Po. - tha plaku.
  -Mos ja kap me doren njerezve qe t'ja perkedhelesh, sepse ketyre italjaneve i jep bezdi kjo gje. - i thashe, sepse nuk me rrihet pa dhene mend dhe mua.
  -Ku e disha une me bir, - tha plaku - une per mire e bej, sepse as falemnderit nuk di te them italisht.
  -Pershendeti vetem me nje ulje koke. - vazhdoja une.
  -Na merre kete monedhen qe me dhe mbrapsht. - me tha plaku.
  -Pse? - e pyeta une i habitur - une ta dhashe me gjithe zemer.
  -E di, e di - tha plaku - po edhe ti hallexhi si une je, sepse shqiptar je dhe ti, merre mbrapsht kete monedhen qe me dhe.
  U largova i nxehur dhe nuk me shqitej nga mendja. - Si mori guximin ai lypsar te me thote mua hallexhi? - dhe me keq nxehesha, dhe sa me shume mendoja aq me shume me kujtoheshin hallet e mia.
  Sa shume halle kisha, o zot sa shume!

----------


## Shanon

a ekziston idealja? ideali o idealizmi? jo eshte shume e veshtire.... nuk arrij ta kuptoj se si valle i kane shkuar ne mendje dikujt keto fjale per te percaktuar dicka te paarritshme... arrihet do te thote dikush nga ju.... nuk eshte aspak e vertete... ideali eshte ajo qe une kam ne nje moment dhe nuk e kam ne momentin tjeter... po a mund te quhet ideal.... jo aspak sepse ti i afrohesh, ama vetem i afrohesh asaj qe une mendoj se eshte ideali im... kam frike... kam shume frike... dikur kam patur ideal... nuk dua te te kem dhe ty si makth pas ca kohesh....



(shkeputur nga tregimi DITARI I BRENGES TIME)

----------

